# My new can rotator



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Last weekend DH made me the first can rotator for our basement. We received some requests for more instructions on how he did it. He made and uploaded instruction that can be found here. http://www.mediafire.com/?siomcoystxts88g


----------



## froggyfarmgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for this! I had seen the cabinet sized plastic ones a few years ago and loved the idea, but this is so much more practical! I showed my husband the instructions and he's going to start building me some soon. Tell your hubby thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tried to download, but it says it's been removed 

ETA: okay. STRANGENESS. It was there the 2nd time I followed the link.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH and I started making a front load one today. Should be done by the end of the weekend. We'll be uploading pictures for that one soon.


----------



## jimisod (Jun 21, 2008)

Pictures have been updated follow the link to Flickr above. There are pictures there of both the front load and rear load versions.

Jimisod


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there anyway anyone can email the file to me? I don't like sites like media file; too easy to get viruses not to mention all the pop-ups even with my blocker on. Beyond that, every time I go to the page, it says that there is not a server available with the requested file on it, try again later. I have been trying for an hour.


----------

